# Bi2muno vs. VSL#3



## Ghost (Nov 13, 2007)

I just wanted to know whether any of you have tried Bi2muno (prebiotic) or VSL#3 (probiotic) (if not both) and how did your symptoms react to these supplements, particiularly those with lactose intolerance because both supplements claim to contain only trace/small amounts of lactose and should not effect lactose intolerant users.


----------

